# Wearing headphones to bed?



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

So, I have a hard time getting tired in bed, but music seems to help. I'm worried about strangling to death in the middle of the night though. So, does anyone wear headphones to bed? Has it ever choked you? Have you ever accidentally broken them in your sleep?


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Whenever I do that I just wake up the next morning and they're already out of my ears.

They haven't choked me or broken.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Try wireless headphones. 

I understand the fear of dying in your sleep . I have it all the time.. but sometimes I'd rather welcome it.. as long as it's painless.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Peregrínus said:


> Whenever I do that I just wake up the next morning and they're already out of my ears.
> 
> They haven't choked me or broken.


Oh, I was thinking headphones, not ear buds. I've never been able to keep earbuds in my ear when laying down.



DeniseAfterAll said:


> Try wireless headphones.


Good idea.


----------



## Cordell (Dec 6, 2013)

you could get one of those speaker pillows. or even make your own, if you're handy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to go to sleep wearing earbuds in high school. Music didn't necessarily help me sleep, but I had to have something occupy me until I became too exhausted to process what I was hearing. In all that time, I was never strangled by my headphones -- contrarily, I ruined _them_. I went through at least 2-3 pairs during those years, as sleeping with them in -- tossing and turning, no doubt yanking at the cord -- messed up the jack/wires in at least one of the ears at a time. Don't sleep with wired headphones on unless you want to spend plenty of cash.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't know, I've done this lots of times and never had any problems. When I wake up they've usually fallen beside my bed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If you can stand listening to crappy headphones, buy cheap ones. They probably won't choke you. You can spend as much as you want on headphones and most of them will break rather easily.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

If it's headphones I always take them off before sleep, I don't want to break it and it's uncomfortable to me. I sleep with sport or simple earbuds if I must.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

When I was 13, I used to listen to my walkman when sleeping. I remember actually having dreams with the music in them.

Now, I require complete silence when sleeping. I can't even have the TV on. More power to you if you can listen to music, but it keeps me up...even classical.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I've broken a pair of headphones in my sleep. Luckily only one. Every other time I've fallen asleep, when I wake up they are on the ground. The fall from the bed can't be too good for them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> When I was 13, I used to listen to my walkman when sleeping. I remember actually having dreams with the music in them.


 I slept like that too from time to time but I don't remember the music. I'm one of those sleepers that doesn't know anything while I sleep.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I tried it once and they did break.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I fall asleep with my headphones on all the time, they just fall out of my ears. 

I had wireless headphones and I loved it. They fell out as well but I didn't have to worry about tossing and turning and the headphones pop out.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I used to wonder what would happen if I fell asleep holding a sharp knife 

with headphones, I'd say I'd wake up with sore ears from squashing against them


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I always have headphones when sleeping, without music though because i use them as earplugs. Sometimes they have gone around my neck, but i never choked. I don't think it's even possible.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Even if the people who strangle themselves with headphones is a small percentage that thought would still linger in my mind. Keep your mind at ease and get a wireless one.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

My freshman year roommate did this and I was always afraid she would strangle herself by accident.


----------



## thruthecracks (Jan 13, 2014)

I did a very fast search for cases of people who have been strangled by headphone cords while sleeping. So far, I've only seen pages that describe people being afraid of it happening.

Earbuds fall out when I listen in bed, so I bought an inexpensive sort that has a part go over the ear. That piece is soft, so there is less discomfort when against a pillow.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I used to sleep with headphones on all the time. Like everybody else, I'd usually wake up either with them on the floor or broken in half, or both. They won't choke you. In the extremely unlikely scenario they do, your body will know something is amiss and take corrective action...like roll over or wake you up.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been sleeping with headphones on since I was 16. Depending in what I am listening, I usually have interesting dreams.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I have no problems.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> When I was 13, I used to listen to my walkman when sleeping. I remember actually having dreams with the music in them.
> 
> Now, I require complete silence when sleeping. I can't even have the TV on. More power to you if you can listen to music, but it keeps me up...even classical.


Yes I need absolute silence to sleep nowadays except occasionally
when it's accidental and my bedroom tv etc is still on. Don't think I've ever
used headphones but use blu-tack adhesive as earplugs, very effective.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I've done it*

Plane & Train
in Hospital - awake or asleep
ears hurt due to prolonged discomfort and heat

DJ'ing to crowds and for myself.

Headphones otherwise to avoid annoying neighbours. Never had a complaint but socially challenged how to behave in a block of apartments. Nothing as good as making people dance, using a heavy sound rig indoors or outside.

What bothers me the most at home is the tinny noise played around me that sounds like kiddies' pop lalalalalalalalal;l;a

I use brief mixer slams of meaty drum & bass or gabba to make a point and does seems to make them squeal and turn off their petty pop

Walls tell the story. No idea who, where or what the people are


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

ears hurt due to prolonged discomfort and heat...yeah I forgot about the heat of some headphones


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't do it. I would like to one of these times, maybe play some nature sounds and go off to lala land


----------



## ShuLei (Feb 5, 2014)

I listen to music in the night to get ideas for an animation project, I wake up, write it down, then I usually take the headphones out. I dont think it's a good idea wearing them all night since it obviously could do ear damage, if over a long time, if it is not on a low volume. Also about choking to death, if I am choking (never happend), I would wake up immediatly, dont know about you, but I honestly dont think you could sleep through that .


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

I usually sleep with headphones in. I have a pair of 'skull candy' ones that I very much like, and I've never had any trouble with them. I usually wake up with them still in, but they come off sometimes. Never had an issue with them strangling me. I'm sure you'd wake up if they started to choke you, and when you do wake it'd be fairly simple to fix the problem.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i sleep with headphones pretty much always. i have woken up with the cord wrapped around my neck but not tight enough to asphyxiate, maybe next time.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Nah because I make sure to immediately take them off when I feel like I am dozing off. What is dangerous is sleeping with gum in your mouth. haha


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

Sometimes I have to because my bedroom faces the street, so to prevent insomnia I have to do it plus listen to some soothing music with the volume reaaally low.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I used to feel asleep while listening to Pink Floyd. I would wear a band around my head/ears to stop the earphones from falling out, cause they always would. I never broke them, but I started to detest Pink Floyd for some reason...


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Ive been wearing my headphones to sleep a lot lately. I think it has become a habit i want to leave behind cause sometimes my ears get pinned against the earcups or earbuds and it hurts the day after. I might have to get a little mp3 speaker instead and listen to music that way while i fall asleep.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing never happens.


----------



## noxxie13 (Feb 11, 2014)

I always sleep with headphones in. And I'm going to be honest, a couple of times I've woken up with them draped over my neck and stuck under my back or something but it was never enough to choke me. 

Mine usually just fall out of my ears and I end up laying on them or they fall off my bed.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've fallen asleep a few times listening to audio stories, mostly the just fall out, worst case scenario I wake up with a slightly sore ear having slept on it.


----------

